# Former Assistant Secretary of US Treasury explains why people don't go to jail.



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

The interview with Dr. Paul Craig Roberts starts a minute after the announcement. It describes how manipulated the metal and dollar market is behind the curtain.

http://www.kingworldnews.com/kingwo..._files/Dr. Paul Craig Roberts 11:8:2014_1.mp3

This timely interview of a Dr. Roberts describes how our "banking" system has become a casino environment, and select banks work as Federal Reserve agents to smash gold prices down. They do this by "creating" gold paper assets similarly to the way the Federal Reserve creates dollars by running the "printing press". The paper gold is created and dumped on the market in order to prop up the US Dollar by devaluing the metal when it appears that nations are driving the price up with high demand. He gets specific enough to explain how it happens and when.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I haven't watched the video yet.

I'm pretty happy with all the paper PM's flooding the market, and let those folks make "money" on paper while they can. The more they create, the lower prices go on physical and the more my meager budget can buy. When the FED stops printing FIAT, their paper system will crash.

I've only been a buyer of silver though, can't afford gold and I think silver will have a better return. The traditional 16:1 price ratio (silver to gold) has been out of sync for a long time now and when it returns, I'll have a better return on my FIAT investment.

I have also been a buyer of 1# tin bars, just in case there is a need to solder some of my copper sheet together... for something or other. Bought a lot at $5 or $6, some at $8, some at $10. Went up to $15 or better and is back to around $10 now.

Sheets of copper have done well, speaking of them. 16 gauge and 12 gauge have steadily increased in 'value' compared to the fiat USD. They do take up a lot of space, even rolled up though.

Nails, "multi-purpose screws', fasteners of all kinds, are good PM investments also. I haven't heard about anyone selling "paper nails" lately. LOL!!!


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

It sort casts a new perspective on the rumors of counterfeit Federal Reserve gold bars doesn't it? Wouldn't the rumors squelch investors from looking to physical gold ownership as the haven it is? That's the probable reason for the rumors. _*You don't want to own physical metals. They're fake.*_

That broadcast is actually just an audio file. You can listen to it while you're looking at other things. Eric King is a gold/silver aficionado with an outlook similar to most preppers. I like to download his phone interviews to listen to at work.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Woody said:


> I haven't watched the video yet.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with all the paper PM's flooding the market, and let those folks make "money" on paper while they can. The more they create, the lower prices go on physical and the more my meager budget can buy. When the FED stops printing FIAT, their paper system will crash.
> 
> ...


Woody you bring up a great point, in the event of SHTF a box of no 8 x 3 1/2 screws will be worth a lot more in trade than it's $ value now, I believe this of decent quality tools also.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

BlueShoe said:


> It sort casts a new perspective on the rumors of counterfeit Federal Reserve gold bars doesn't it? Wouldn't the rumors squelch investors from looking to physical gold ownership as the haven it is? That's the probable reason for the rumors. _*You don't want to own physical metals. They're fake.*_
> 
> That broadcast is actually just an audio file. You can listen to it while you're looking at other things. Eric King is a gold/silver aficionado with an outlook similar to most preppers. I like to download his phone interviews to listen to at work.


Back when I worked for a large corporation, many folks in finance traded in gold, paper gold. As I understood the concept, each ounce of paper was backed up with one ounce of physical and they were paying a storage fee for them. For them, they could "day trade" their gold without having to actually bring something to someone else and hand it over, it was all done on the computer.

I would send them articles showing that much more paper gold exists than actual physical that had ever been dug out of the ground. And WAY more gold than is available to buy, not including reserves held by countries that would not think of selling them. I got the conspiracy theorist label from some but many more who said that didn't matter at all. They knew there was no actual gold to back their paper trades. What mattered is that everyone trading them treated them the same as physical gold and the storage fees were just a price of doing business.

I had a great discussion with an EVP of finance after we all got our pink slips and were just biding our time until the day came. As I remember: He said paper gold is like the stock market, commodities and fiat money. It doesn't really matter if there is actually anything to back them up. It only matters that there is someone else out there who believes there is that gives them worth. If there was only one bushel of corn in the world, 10 people could have contracts on it. Five saying the price will go up, five saying it will go down. The only one who actually got anything from the actual bushel of corn is the farmer, or the grain silo he sold it too. All the contract holders are paying each other off

Same with paper gold, it doesn't matter if there is actual gold. The people who stood to lose are the folks holding physical gold. They also stood to gain, but only if the price goes up. Paper holders can win either way. Physical holders also have the added cost of transport, when buying or selling. He can buy or sell 100,000 bushels of corn, or 100,000 barrels of oil right at his desk and seconds later be done with it.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

_Bubbles, bubbles everywhere..._

However in this case it's done by banks to hold up the value of the Federal Reserve Dollar and hold down the value of gold.
It's not for the purpose of creating trades in paper assets as the ultimate goal. The barometer on the US Dollar trends down. How many more tricks does The Fed have up their sleeve, I wonder? And the discussion on why nobody goes to jail sheds quite the light, doesn't it?


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

BlueShoe said:


> _Bubbles, bubbles everywhere..._
> 
> However in this case it's done by banks to hold up the value of the Federal Reserve Dollar and hold down the value of gold.
> It's not for the purpose of creating trades in paper assets as the ultimate goal. The barometer on the US Dollar trends down. How many more tricks does The Fed have up their sleeve, I wonder? *And the discussion on why nobody goes to jail sheds quite the light, doesn't it?*


That was all explained early in the investigations!!! With Bernie, it was a small investment firm and he obviously was guilty. With the large banks, how can anyone REALLY know what is going on? Come on now.... There is so much going on, how can you expect any one person to be held accountable!!! CFO's and CEO's only make 5 or 20 million dollars a year. You can't be expected to really know what is going on for that kind of pay. You rely on the worker bee's to send you the real numbers. And, if your bonus and stock option price (which is REALLY your pay) is reliant on the numbers, why would you question what others say?

In smaller companies, when the CFO and CEO sign off on financial statements, they are legally responsible for the information in them to be correct. Large financial institutions... eh... cut them some slack. Just because ONE person signed off and submitted them, doesn't actually make them responsible for fraud, does it? I mean come on now, The CFO gets numbers from 5 different folks, who got them from 20 different folks, who got them from all over... mistakes happen. They have more important things to do than their actual job.

It could be Sylvia's fault who was hired a week ago. She noticed the same mortgage number on 5 different contracts and said she would look into it after lunch. When she gets back from lunch, her boss Bob says he needs this project done ASAP and she forgets to go back. How can you blame someone up the ladder for her mistake!!!!!


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Yep. They pay the fine and go on to lunch with the person who's supposed to be the regulator.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

And why not? The fine is at most 1/10th of what they made on the deal. Not a bad return.


----------

